# 12x16 storage shed ideas



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Looking to build a 12x16 or something <200 sq ft at the cabin, it will be used to store two snowmobiles in the winter, two quads in the spring, summer & fall. Kayaks, snowblower, yard tools year around. 

Township allows <200 sq ft without a permit and it's about all we need at least for now. It can't be multiple stories as that would add to the sq ft, looking for unique ideas for the roof and pitch to gain the most storage space in the rafters, need to find out if I can have an over hang on the ends or sides without adding to the sq ft. 

Will be cost sensitive thinking about pouring a floor as I could add an approach to the end and or side for about the same cost of PT 4x4 and plywood and be able to add a drain at the sane time. Need to check with township on a slab.

Leaning toward a barn shape roof, 8' garage doors on each end for drive through, maybe a service door on a side.

Looking for any ideas, pros and cons this will be a DYI project

Thinking something like this maybe???


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think barn shape would give you the most storage space


----------



## oaksrus (Aug 28, 2015)

Get a permit and build something 2-3 times larger than what you think you need. You'll be glad you did..


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

I went the other way........................I have a number of smaller storage builtings/deer blinds that I made out of a pick up truck cap. 

I get a old pick up truck cap off craigslist for $50.00 bucks, get four wolmanized 4x4 posts, some lumber and with a post hole digger and a couple hours I have pretty much a heavy duty storage shed/deer blind for a atv that is durable, cheap, watertight, and if locked, actually provides a small amount of security. For my deer blinds I have included a wood stove and a rotating chair and with some planning, leave the correct height boards loose so that they can be removed and you have a nice shooting window. 

Course this would not be a option if you want it to be pretty and presentable. 

Regards, 
Crankster


----------



## jmich24 (Jul 29, 2009)

Black Dog Farms.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

oaksrus said:


> Get a permit and build something 2-3 times larger than what you think you need. You'll be glad you did..


This would be the idea if we were planning on keeping long term but I feel this is a short term place another 3 - 5 years then move on to the next chapter.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Gambrel roofs are your best option


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Or build a full two story shed. Storage below and living up above.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

A permit is cheap. Build what you really need that will be useful for years to come. You will not regret it a few years down the line.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Do the math…how much will it cost ya to build
Plus annual property tax increase? How much would renting a storage unit cost ya per month? Think about that hard especially considering the inflation.


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

Be advised your 200 sq. ft. area includes the deck in the picture so it would be too large for 200sq. ft.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> Looking to build a 12x16 or something <200 sq ft at the cabin, it will be used to store two snowmobiles in the winter, two quads in the spring, summer & fall. Kayaks, snowblower, yard tools year around.
> 
> Township allows <200 sq ft without a permit and it's about all we need at least for now. It can't be multiple stories as that would add to the sq ft, looking for unique ideas for the roof and pitch to gain the most storage space in the rafters, need to find out if I can have an over hang on the ends or sides without adding to the sq ft.
> 
> ...


We built a 12x16 a couple of years ago for the same reasons. We didn't add any overhang, because we didn't want to increase the square footage. I'm pretty sure you will need a permit in Lake County if you put down a concrete floor though. We build ours using standard framing and attached the metal siding on crossways. We also have a clear ridge cap, which adds a ton of natural light that reflects off the white metal. We used spray foam to seal up any gaps and so far haven't had a mouse problem.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

tdejong302 said:


> Be advised your 200 sq. ft. area includes the deck in the picture so it would be too large for 200sq. ft.


I kind of figured that, I was talking to a guy in the UP last week he put in the same size for the same reason, he had a short overhang on one end ~3' it didn't touch off on the ground so he said it didn't add to the sq ft but not sure if that was his thinking or the township said that. Thought that would be a great spot for the kayaks in the winter.



MossyHorns said:


> We built a 12x16 a couple of years ago for the same reasons. We didn't add any overhang, because we didn't want to increase the square footage. I'm pretty sure you will need a permit in Lake County if you put down a concrete floor though. We build ours using standard framing and attached the metal siding on crossways. We also have a clear ridge cap, which adds a ton of natural light that reflects off the white metal. We used spray foam to seal up any gaps and so far haven't had a mouse problem.


I need to call about the concrete, I would prefer concrete driving the sleds in and out in the winter and it was a little cheaper than lumber last check. Did you go with a metal roof I like the idea about the clear ridge cap.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jjlrrw said:


> I kind of figured that, I was talking to a guy in the UP last week he put in the same size for the same reason, he had a short overhang on one end ~3' it didn't touch off on the ground so he said it didn't add to the sq ft but not sure if that was his thinking or the township said that. Thought that would be a great spot for the kayaks in the winter.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to call about the concrete, I would prefer concrete driving the sleds in and out in the winter and it was a little cheaper than lumber last check. Did you go with a metal roof I like the idea about the clear ridge cap.


Wood floor and all metal exterior. No painting and no woodpecker damage. Concrete would be easier and probably cheaper if they let you go that route. I'm skeptical if they would allow that for a shed, because it would be considered permanent.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> Wood floor and all metal exterior. No painting and no woodpecker damage. Concrete would be easier and probably cheaper if they let you go that route. I'm skeptical if they would allow that for a shed, because it would be considered permanent.


I will need to work on the wording... Like, Can I place a shed on an existing concrete pad?


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I helped a buddy build a 10x20 storage barn for his Boy Scout troop a few years ago. They were under a 200' Twsp. ordinance too so went with those dimensions. Although, with the upper storage it would have exceeded the square footage I don't believe it ever became an issue.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

bowjack said:


> View attachment 816388


Thinking that roof style will provide the most overhead storage but I don't think I will that high, or maybe just a 10/12 pitch


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

A 10/12 pitch would only give you 54.5 " of storage at the peak on a 12' wide building if you use 2x6 ceiling joist. Not a lot of usable space when you reduce that height by 10" for every foot of floor space.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

Had this hunting cabin built on site by the Amish in Osceola County with the 200sq ft rule. It's 12x16 with a full standing height upper level with a pull down staircase. We sleep upstairs and the main floor is just open with kitchen cabinets/table and such. Point being, if you can do this style, you get basically 400 sq ft for a 200 sq ft footprint. I was told the rule is "no more than a 200 sq ft footprint".....they didn't care if I made it 10 stories


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

When I called and talked to the township, they were specific when they said "it's a 200 sq ft footprint". So the covered porch can't have 4x4's to the ground or that counts as the footprint. You could put 4x4's angle cut off the front face of the building to the roof for support of the porch and it would be ok according to this rule. I would call them and specifically ask if it is sq ft for the "footprint" of the building?


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Scoop-D-Bear said:


> Had this hunting cabin built on site by the Amish in Osceola County with the 200sq ft rule. It's 12x16 with a full standing height upper level with a pull down staircase. We sleep upstairs and the main floor is just open with kitchen cabinets/table and such. Point being, if you can do this style, you get basically 400 sq ft for a 200 sq ft footprint. I was told the rule is "no more than a 200 sq ft footprint".....they didn't care if I made it 10 stories


Kind of what I have been thinking except a garage door on the end or ends and a service door on the side, I was told 2nd story sq ft was part of the 200 so little different requirement than your township, but I could just leave it open no floor and should be fine could still store lots of stuff up and out of the way like Kayaks, yards tools etc.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Many townships do not allow foundations. Remove the topsoil layer. Put down geotextile cloth first before adding the compacted fill for the base. You’ll be much happier in the long run.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Many townships do not allow foundations. Remove the topsoil layer. Put down geotextile cloth first before adding the compacted fill for the base. You’ll be much happier in the long run.


Not sure if this was a reply to my post #22, I didn't word it very clear, when I said no floor I was talking about a second level floor. I plan to have a ground level floor either wood or concrete depending on what the township will allow.


----------



## Scoop-D-Bear (Oct 23, 2002)

The no permit 200 sq ft thing is for "non permanent" structures which typically means built on skids not attached to the ground in any way........usually that is


----------



## wmmichael20 (Nov 1, 2012)

I called our county building department and they told me 200 Sq foot no permit rule is actually in the states constitution...... doesn't matter if it's permanent or on skids....and I've since put leintoos on mine..each being approximately 200sq...all have been seen by the two accessor and the building inspector when they were over for other permitted projects and not a word has been said by either.


----------

